# Parking Light Fix Guarentee



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> When someone calls you to just bare minimum fix parking lot lights (change the bulb) and 2 of the bulbs die 2 weeks later cause they instructed you to only do the bulbs if it comes on...what do you do when they die in 7 days and they bitch at you for not fixing it ? 55 ft poles for ex.


When your doing 55' poles you should just change everything and you should tell them there is no warrantee on just lamps unless you can change ballasts at the same time.

On this one you are going to have to make a judgment call on wether or not you will lose work later on.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, what Harry said. 

I never change just the lamp. If a lamp gets changed the cap and starter get changed also. 
USUALLY if the transformer is buzzing it is OK.


----------

